# German Shepherd X Rottweiler??



## Oscar (29 March 2012)

I'm looking for a big dog to join my gang of 2 JRTs!  I have always liked bigger dogs, and am drawn to a Dobe, Rottie or GSD or mix and have seen a lovely litter advertised locally. I am just after a family pet, not a guard dog or trophy dog! My two sleep in the bed and if someone broke in they certainly wouldn't get out of bed to bark!!

Does anyone have any experience of these as a x-breed? I want quite an athletic dog that will be happy to spend hours at the yard and come hacking with the horses once he's developed enough.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 March 2012)

I've met one and he was a big soft dope on a rope but no one wanted to rehome him because of his looks.

Both GSDs and Rotts are prone to hip dysplasia and I would take a guess that neither of the parents of these pups have been x-rayed/scored/screened for this, so tread very carefully - cross breeding two breeds prone to hereditary issues does not cancel the issue out. Rotts are also prone to cruciate issues.

Both breeds are large (livestock) guarding breeds at heart but with slightly different energy and training needs. Both need much early socialisation and can get very bolshy between 8-24 months and need a firm hand.
A cross breed does NOT guarantee 'the best of both', sometimes quite the opposite.

If you want a responsibly bred GSD I can certainly point you in the direction of a number of good breeders.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 March 2012)

Also with these breeds/combination of breeds you will need to restrict exercise until 12 months to limit damage to the joints, Rotts and GSDs in particular are large, slow maturing, weight-bearing breeds and lots of high impact running on hard surfaces, jumping (over obstacles, in and out of cars, on and off furniture, up and down stairs) in early life can damage the joints.


----------



## Oscar (30 March 2012)

Ok thanks, so maybe a Dobe cross would be better then? I haven't really considered going for a full pedigree dog but perhaps I should as I don't want to risk a dog being in pain due to my lifestyle. Hmmmm


----------



## Alexart (30 March 2012)

I've dealt with a 9 month old GSD X Rottie who was lovely - he was left in a house for a week by himself with no food or water, and he destroyed it funnily enough, he had been totally neglected by his owners, never socialised, walked etc!  So he came to me for 10 days as one of the persons family members took the dog out, and hoped she wouldn't notice it gone, as she really couldn't give a rats arse about it!  Anyway it stayed for 10 days and was a lovely dog - needed firm handling though as he was very big and bouncy and had zero manners, but he was quick to learn and he did get on OK with our other dogs eventually.  Great guard dog too even in that short period of time.  We had just lost our old guard dog so were looking for another so thought he was perfect, unfortunatly his previous owner wanted him back even though her whole family and myself offered to buy it off her for £800!!, she threatened her family and sadly they gave in so she got the dog back!! I doubt he's still alive now though as she gets a new dog every year and has the old one pts!  But I would have one if one needed a home in the future when I'm looking for another dog, and I'm not really a GSD fan at all. 

The old dog I lost was one of 4 brothers we had rescued at 4 weeks old they were lab x rottie - lovely dogs, we ended up keeping all 4!, and the last died at the age of 12, couldn't fault them and they were excellent guard dogs too, very biddable like a lab but rottie sized and with rottie guarding instincts, and could be stubborn when they wanted to, but needed alot of input like any big breed to start with to make sure they were well socialised etc!!

If you're looking for a crossbred why not go to your local rescue - there are loads of these types of dogs being handed in as no-one wants them, more often than not they're well under a year old as they turn out to be too big and bouncy for most people - means then you're not supporting any unscrupulous breeders, I doubt many breeding these mixes will have health tested the parents so it can be a gamble with big dogs that are prone to hip dysplasia etc.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 March 2012)

If you were looking for a Dobe x I would say be aware of VWD which is a blood clotting issue they can suffer with. Personally I would contact a breed rescue because if its a slightly older dog they will have assessed it thoroughly.If you want any details of Dobe rescue sites let me know and I will forward them to you.


----------



## Oscar (30 March 2012)

Oh my goodness Alexart that story is so sad - at least he had a short time with a loving family.  More than some dogs ever get!

The reason I'd need a puppy or young dog is 1) I have an elderly cat who is fine with my dogs but not sure she'd appreciate being chased as she is a bit slow and doddery nowadays and 2) one of my dogs is very nervous around big dogs since he was attacked as a puppy as a result of an incompetent "professional" dog walker who had 9 out of control dogs!!  

Dobiegirl if you could fwd me the Dobe rescue home details I can always have a look, no harm in looking is there.  

I emailed the advertiser of the litter I saw and she wouldn't even send a photo as she didn't have any?!! So I just assumed she was after the money and not interested in where the dog ends up! My poor dogs get photographed most days as they are always doing something cute, so pups would think they were Madonna!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 March 2012)

I dont know how close these people are to you, if they are too far Im sure they can point you in the direction of something nearer. Dont be put off by the fact that they may not have what you want advertised as they normally dont update their sites very often.http://www.dobermanntrust.org.uk/dogs-seeking-homes


----------



## wyrdsister (2 April 2012)

My old yard owner used to have one. As mentioned above - biggest, soppiest, dope-on-a-rope around. His kids used to pretend to be lion tamers and fit their head in Scamp's mouth (no, I don't condone this!). He'd just sit there with a frozen yawn and wait until they were done. We also used to find the little one (3) using him as a pillow while her mum kept an eye. Dog slept through it all. Amazingly, he was also a good guard dog - and came bowling down all teeth and flashing eyes whenever anyone turned up at the yard at an odd hour, only to turn into a grinning cuddle monster when he recognised you. 

That said, he's barely 8 now and already showing significant signs of aging. A good life and a good dog, but rather short for my liking. I'm not convinced he'll make 9 :-(


----------



## ladyt25 (2 April 2012)

There is a GSD x Rottie at the Blue Cross centre in Thirsk. Not a puppy or really young though and my sister wants him so will probably kill me for posting! He looks like a nice dog though but probably older than you're after

http://www.bluecross.org.uk/2566-96996/max.html?uf_Location=Thirsk&


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 April 2012)

Aw Max looks gorgeous, looks like someone tried to pass him off as a pure rottie as a pup as they have docked his tail.


----------



## NavarroMarcella (2 April 2012)

During my live I have both a German Shepherd and a Rottweiler. I like both these two dogs. But be ready to show that you are a host and then you won't have problems with them. And also if you live in the north of the country it will be hard to have a Rottweiler.


----------



## ladyt25 (2 April 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Aw Max looks gorgeous, looks like someone tried to pass him off as a pure rottie as a pup as they have docked his tail.

Click to expand...

It's not docked that short though so not sure if maybe he actually damaged his own tail at some point? My sister went up tot meet him and I think she said he's been rehomed a few times now (I'm sure she said 4) but keeps being given back as he's quite strong! Bit stupid really - who would look at a dog like that (full of itself etc) and think he's not going to need some work! Poor sod.


----------



## ladyt25 (2 April 2012)

NavarroMarcella said:



			During my live I have both a German Shepherd and a Rottweiler. I like both these two dogs. But be ready to show that you are a host and then you won't have problems with them. And also if you live in the north of the country it will be hard to have a Rottweiler.
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be hard to have a Rottweiler in the North???


----------



## stencilface (2 April 2012)

Oi - stop trying to give my max away to other people - he just needs to wait a few weeks (hopefully!) and he'll be all mine!

I'm also not sure why it would be hard to have a rottweiler in the north, do they only understand southern accents?!


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 April 2012)

I don't think that poster is in the UK.


----------



## MissTyc (2 April 2012)

I have one and she is loopy - we got her as a 18mo rescue so lord knows what happened to her beforehand! She is very very very very very prey-driven -- we have in two years managed to retrain some of her predatory drive onto a ball and she enjoys life to the full! But is mental ... Wish I could have got her as a puppy ...!


----------



## Littlelegs (2 April 2012)

Best friends mum used to breed rotties. Someone attempted to break in, obviously met her huge dog & scarpered leaving the door open. Dog was found in a neighbours garden 'on the job' with there gsd bitch. Friends mum kept one of the pups & he was lovely. But the dad had a lovely temperament & breeding as did the mum, both real family dogs.


----------



## stencilface (3 April 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Best friends mum used to breed rotties. Someone attempted to break in, obviously met her huge dog & scarpered leaving the door open. Dog was found in a neighbours garden 'on the job' with there gsd bitch. Friends mum kept one of the pups & he was lovely. But the dad had a lovely temperament & breeding as did the mum, both real family dogs.
		
Click to expand...

  You'd think people would do a bit more research before choosing the house where they breed rotties


----------



## Littlelegs (3 April 2012)

Lol. Was back in the late 80's before people bothered worrying about 'beware of the dog signs'. General theory was either an out of it druggie or more likely someone after the dog, his litters were much sought after but she was very fussy about who had them.


----------



## BBH (3 April 2012)

http://www.largebreeddogrescue.com/billy.php

They also have Bella a full rottie.

http://www.largebreeddogrescue.com/bella.php


----------

